# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 6/27/21



## jd56 (Jun 27, 2021)

Daggum this summer is going by quick.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures.


----------



## catfish (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## HARPO (Jun 27, 2021)

As found photos: 1964 Schwinn American Deluxe, missing the front rack and rear reflector. Also, a 1980's Shogun 400, 100% complete and original. 🙂


----------



## jd56 (Jun 27, 2021)

.... deleted


----------



## buck hughes (Jun 27, 2021)

bought a YALE chainring and attached it to my bike holder which is holding my Yale bicycle also a set of NOS 24" single tube tires.(need to find a set of 24" wood rims)


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 27, 2021)

Went a bit nuts this week and the wife is going to be pissed!


----------



## birdzgarage (Jun 27, 2021)

I love it when i can find original finish rider condition but still nice 80s bmx parts.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 27, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> Went a bit nuts this week and the wife is going to be pissed!
> View attachment 1436852
> 
> View attachment 1436853
> ...



She's been around it this long so she'll get over it! Sell me the B6 cheap and she'll be less angry! V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Jun 27, 2021)

Here is my weekly find.Started to take it apart yesterday.I hope it turns out as nice as the tank.....I really like the metal manifolds......


----------



## Wards Guy.. (Jun 27, 2021)

Added 2 lanterns and one lamp to a collection that I always try to downsize but when it’s a deal I jump…


----------



## locomotion (Jun 27, 2021)

buck hughes said:


> bought a YALE chainring and attached it to my bike holder which is holding my Yale bicycle also a set of NOS 24" single tube tires.(need to find a set of 24" wood rims)
> 
> View attachment 1436810
> 
> ...



@buck hughes i could use those 24" tires
Great bike rack


----------



## ratrodz (Jun 27, 2021)

[A










Me feeding my weekly silverking fix… will start adding correct parts next!

Also scored with the bike some wood block Wald pedals, not sure what these were used on though.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jun 27, 2021)

While at the TCB Swap in Colorado Springs a couple weeks ago a friend sends me a text about a bike he found while garage sailing. Had him pick up an interesting JC Higgens lightweight with some cool features. Unfortunately someone repainted it....🙄





















He also found a girls Huffy muscle bike for me with a really cool seat & sissy bar & it's a 3 speed!







He also threw in a 12'x12' pop up canopy he got in a bunch of stuff a lady paid him to haul off from her failed business. Perfect! I was needing a canopy for swaps but used it for sponsoring a hole at a golf tournament by the Longmont Association of Realtors fund raiser that Friday.....



Then it came in handy the next day at a family reunion to protect from intermittent rain & sun!


----------



## danfitz1 (Jun 27, 2021)

More junk for the swap pile...........


----------



## dasberger (Jun 27, 2021)

Spent the last month or so gathering parts for a couple of my prewar Schwinns...  

First up a package care of @bobcycles 

I sent some pans I had powder coated locally out to Bob U for recovering...  The original long spring B-1 off my '38 Liberty and a long spring Troxel I picked up a while back.   Thanks Bob seats look great!  Also, a pair of Schwinn oval grips and and a correct headset for my '41 Excelsior. 







 







Next up:  Some BB parts, AS stem bolts and an AS 41 crank for the Excelsior from @Felixnegron...  









Next:  A pair of truss rods for the '38 Liberty from @kingfish254 





I was able to break out of the big city and took a trip up to Hartwell to dig around at Big Pete's place.  Always a pleasure...  Thanks @onecatahula 

Picked up a great set of big script 30" Torrington bars for the '41 Excelsior and a "universal" rear rack bracket I believe Scott made a while back









And a  pair of NOS repop T-10's which I believe to be the Memory Lane version from the 90's









As well as a killer set of original T-10's





And last but not least I managed to pick up this Electric Badged  20's Schwinn Moto that had been floating around on CL in southern Oregon for a while...  Just so happens I have a friend in the same town as the seller that was able to pick it up for me. Working on get it back east...  Sorry for the shoddy pics it's all I have currently


----------



## RustyHornet (Jun 27, 2021)

Was able to bring home my holy grail muscle bike this past week. My dad just happened upon it... I’ve been after a violet ‘66 Sprint for 15 years since he sold the one he was restoring when I was a kid... He sold it before he finished it and I always liked that bike...


----------



## stoney (Jun 27, 2021)

Robertriley said:


> Went a bit nuts this week and the wife is going to be pissed!
> View attachment 1436852
> 
> View attachment 1436853
> ...



She can't get too pissed, you bought her a bike.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 27, 2021)

BIG thank you to @saladshooter for the heads up on this Westfield built Sports Roadster with ND 2 speed that was actually 8 minutes door to door from my house !
I also picked up this 38 Columbia and a 60? Sears Flightliner with springer.. 😎


----------



## kunzog (Jun 27, 2021)

Just got this Electra Rat Fink bike.  Bikeflights is an awesome way to have a bike shipped by the way!


----------



## kccomet (Jun 27, 2021)

tiny ideor racing bike, thank you to Robert Riley for the lead. it's amazingly small and pretty cool


----------



## Hastings (Jun 27, 2021)

Buncha random stuff and a 20” tricycle.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jun 27, 2021)

Found a $10 breeze and some AFX sets with something you hardly never find in the box a bunch of cars. And 4 Johnny lightning shadow boxes.


----------



## oldy57 (Jun 27, 2021)

Picked up 200 of these 50/60's rodder magazines. There is some cool old school rods here. They were at an antique store selling at $18 each. I saw them a year ago and they never sold any. I made an offer now for all and got them. Also picked up this cool old 1925 CCM made bike for Wood Valance Limited Winnipeg, badged Sovereign. The bike was delivered from 4 hours away. The frame is damaged in 4 areas, both tubes at front are bent from a front end hit, rear stays are bent and top tube is dented and bent at front of seat, so it is a parts bike now.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 27, 2021)

stoney said:


> She can't get too pissed, you bought her a bike.



Nope...I didn't.   Lol
I might keep it if the daughter likes it.  But she likes mom's bike


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jun 27, 2021)

ratrodz said:


> View attachment 1436951
> 
> [AView attachment 1436954
> 
> ...



I'm interested in those pedals if your looking to sell. Pm sent.


----------



## bathpro (Jun 27, 2021)

Picked this up a a local resale shop.  I love the design!  Kind of rusty and the rear wheels are obviously not original.  I plan to claen her up and display in my bike themed man cave.


----------



## Just Jeff (Jun 27, 2021)

Just a couple sets of Schwinn oval script grips for me this week


----------



## biker (Jun 27, 2021)

This goes on a 1969 Iverson Drag Stripper bicycle.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 27, 2021)

Picked up this black '64 KSHD to go with my  red '65. Waiting the HD wheels ,rolls real nice and smooth with the balloons for now.


----------



## Rat Rod (Jun 28, 2021)

. Baja bike and car show





Mexicali



Sunday show and tell


----------



## Mike Franco (Jun 29, 2021)

Not quite a Sunday find .... wife and i spent spent my birthday friday on a 20hr day driving from Los Angeles to the San Jose area to pick up a bike just for the license plate... with the help of post of a  member here we hot a pre war rudge whitworth bicycle 



















View attachment 1438231


----------

